# Video cable question



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Okay, this has nothing to do directly with haunting, but I've come into possession of a quantity of video cables... I believe one of the guys at work said it's a basic RGB cable, I think he called it a sub-something. It's got two male ends with 15 pins in them. They're about 5 1/2 feet long. Is this worth saving? If I put them into bulk packages would anyone buy them? Or even find a use for them? Seems a shame to throw away so many brand new cables in perfect unused condition, I want to rescue them but if they're not worth the trouble they're going in the dumpster. 









They were the cables that were included with a shipment of Planar flatscreen monitors. There's a bunch of cryptic writing on the cable that means nothing to me: "AWM E101344 STYLE 20276 80C 30V VW-1 SPACE SHUTTLE-D CSA LL80671 AWM II A/B 80C 30V FT1" The 80C looks like 80 degrees C but I don't have that little circle superscript for degrees on my keyboard. So do I rescue them or trash them?


----------



## Scottzilla (Jun 13, 2007)

They are just your basic analog monitor cable. They don't seem to be going for much on eBay, but since you have a bunch you might be able to pick up a few bucks. Maybe sell them all as a lot.

I'd keep 2 for yourself just in case then eBay the rest.


----------



## oliver_lmn (Jan 20, 2009)

do you still have this cable? I need more than two.
thanks
oliver


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Will these work in the ssc32?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Do you have any that are female on one and male on the other?


----------



## AnthonyZ (Nov 26, 2008)

Yeah, they're just VGA cables (DSUB15). They're not worth a lot until you need one and end up getting gouged at a Rat Shack. I agree, hold on to at least a couple and then maybe donate the rest to an electronics/trade school. They could always use cables and you could probably use a deduction. DeathTouch, you can pick up gender changers for 'em, as well.


----------



## Bgio13 (Nov 2, 2014)

I know this is an old thread, but I have a computer monitor with a cable like the one pictured. Is it possible to connect this cable to a triggerable DVD player somehow to use the monitor as a haunted mirror, or some sort of video prop, thanks

Bill


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hard to say. If the DVD player has a "VGA Output" (ie that style of cable) then yes, it should be possible. Though, most any player the the past decade or so is likely to have HDMI and may or may not have VGA.


----------

